# Bases de donnes > Langage SQL > Livres >  [Livre] SQL  200%

## zoom61

*SQL  200%
*
**



> Le langage de requte SQL est incontournable pour manipuler des bases de donnes comme MySQL, SQL Server, Oracle ou PostgreSQL ou mme Access. Rien de tel qu'un expert en SQL, pour en dcouvrir ses aspects insouponns ainsi que des domaines d'application INdits (rsoudre des nigmes, calculer des donnes GPS ou faire apparatre les erreurs typographiques d'une hase). SQL  200 % est un rservoir d'ides dans lequel chacun pourra puiser des techniques hors des sentiers battus. SQL  200 %, vous invite  travers ses 100 hacks  contourner les rgles en empruntant des raccourcis non-officiels. Ces trucs et astuces de professionnels reprsentent autant d'outils que vous pourrez ajouter  votre bote pour effectuer des tches comme : Envoyer des requtes  une base de donnes avec des lignes de commande, Engendrer des reportings  partir des fonctions avances de jointures, filtres et regroupement des donnes, Lancer des requtes de recherche et de tri complexes sur les chanes de caractres. les dates et bien d'autres ; Grer les utilisateurs de la base de donnes ainsi que les changements qu'ils y oprent ; Optimiser les requtes SQL en vue de soulager la charge CPU et rseau de la base de donnes. SQL  200 % s'adresse  tous ceux qui administrent une hase de donnes et souhaitent aller plus loin que les traditionnelles fonctions que sont SELECT, INSERT, UPDATE ou DELETE.
> 
> [Lire la suite]


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------

